# Spar Varnish Q:



## Jay Wirth (Sep 7, 2014)

Can Spar Varnish be thinned without changing its basic charecteristics? If so with what??


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Spar varnish is an oil based product. I would cut it with mineral spirits.

I have cut spar spar polyurethane with min spirits at a 50/50 mix and applied with a cotton rag as a wiping varnish. Several coats make for a nice finish that doesn't look like a plastic coating.


----------



## Jay Wirth (Sep 7, 2014)

I use spar varnish on my sticks straight from the can with no difficulties. I have a little in a needle tipped bottle that I use for fly tying. The little bottle after a few months begins to thicken.

Ill give the mineral spirits a try


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been reading a good deal about spar varnish (oil-based), on several woodworking forums. I recently made a geologist's stick of sorts using a 36" hickory sledge hammer handle from the hardware store. The piece deserved a more formal treatment than the 100% tung oil and Danish oil finishes that I've hand rubbed.

Because of those woodworking forum recommendations, I cut the varnish with mineral spirits as described by MJC4. Supposedly that improves the penetration and effectively seals the wood. Then I lightly scuffed up with 400 grit sandpaper, cleaned, and applied a second coat of varnish. I plan on applying at least several more coats.

I have one concern. According to one website, the satin varnish like I used can become blurry or somehow make the wood grain less visible with numerous coats. I fear that I should perhaps apply a few coats of high gloss prior to a final application of satin varnish.

Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

A somewhat related subject is the application of oil-based varnish over other finishes like tung oil and Danish oil. I read that this is fine, so long as the tung oil or Danish oil is thoroughly cured.

My wife didn't like the very dull 100% tung oil finish on her stick as much as those I had finished with Danish oil. Her stick had been completed for a year, so I cleaned it thoroughly and applied Danish oil over the tung oil, and it worked just fine. Now her stick has a slight sheen, and she likes it.

I'm considering taking an old stick finished with tung oil and varnishing over it, just to see how it turns out.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I prefer to buy gloss over satin these days. I get the satin sheen by going over the finish with 0000 steel wool and paste wax followed by buffing with a soft rag.

You get a nice satiny sheen and a good feel to the hand that way.

If you have doubts about compatibility between finishes you can seal with a coat of shellac then apply your other finish. Shellac works with pretty much everything.

Rodney


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I mix spar varnish with boiled linseed oil and turpentine 30/30/30. It avoids all the compatibility problems and makes application easy.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have used spar varnish on sticks for over 20 years. As discribed by MJC4 I do the first coat with a 50/50 thinned mix. Then one or two thin coats at full stringth. All oil base finishes will darken the wood but I have never noted the satin finish blurring. It is a softer look and the grain is not as evident as it is with the high gloss. I fallow the same process with the water based spar urathain also. But for a real show piece I will most often use Tung oil. It is just my favoret look.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I've also thinned with 50/50 min spirits or paint thinner on spar. 
I hate to sound like a broken record but have any of you guys tried putting the tung oil finishes on your sticks, waiting as per instructions then burnishing it at a rate of speed with say a paper bag instead of wiping oil off with a cloth? I'm quite happy with the shine it gives and it dries fast. All of about 3 coats is all you need.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sean said:


> I've also thinned with 50/50 min spirits or paint thinner on spar.
> I hate to sound like a broken record but have any of you guys tried putting the tung oil finishes on your sticks, waiting as per instructions then burnishing it at a rate of speed with say a paper bag instead of wiping oil off with a cloth? I'm quite happy with the shine it gives and it dries fast. All of about 3 coats is all you need.


Tung oil is my favorite finish on almost any wood project. As I said for a cane or stick I want to be special I use !00% tung oil or marine tung oil. The are more work and drying time can very a lot depending on humidity and temperature. The higher grade tung oils are expensive. I do not use them all the time. It will darken you wood and it can darken more over time.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I have heard experts say, instead of using satin varnish, to use gloss varnish and then rub it down with steel wool for the very reason being discussed. Satin varnish has a pigment added to make it that way, and it dulls the grain if you put very much on.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

I used Spar on 80% of my wood work over the years. I prefer high gloss over Satin .


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I now have a can of high gloss for comparison, and a stick that was finished with 100% tung oil two years ago to use it on when the weather is warmer.

I found this article interesting. Some opinions and statements differ from those of other experts, but I saved the article.

http://www.woodcentral.com/russ/finish7.shtml


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

Good article.


----------

